# Detailed Cutaway of B5N2 Kate Needed



## dtpeng (Aug 5, 2012)

Who can give me ?


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 8, 2012)

None.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice one Shinpachi!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 8, 2012)

That is excellent, well done.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Micdrow and vB!
It seems worth having taken time to find out the old book
It's so kind of you.


----------



## dtpeng (Aug 10, 2012)

Thank you ！Shinpachi Very Nice


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 11, 2012)

You are welcome, dtpeng.


----------



## Shinpachi (Aug 12, 2012)

This is the front page you are looking for.


----------

